# dran / daran



## ropuce

Hola, 

no entiendo exactamente cómo se usan estos adverbios, *dran* y *daran*.

Por ejemplo, en la frase: _Um dreizehn Uhr sind Herr und Frau Franke dran_.
¿Cómo se traduce?

No he encontrado mucha información sobre ello.

Un saludo.


----------



## baufred

... aquí explican en alemán el significado/uso de los dos adverbios con unas frases:

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/dran
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/daran

... al respecto tu pregunta del ejemplo mencionado:

*A la una (de la  tarde) los Srs. Franke tienen su turno/cita (deseado/-a).*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ropuce

Vielen Dank!


----------



## marujon

disculpan no acabo de entender muy bien lo de dran, me podeis explicar estas frases:

Er ist arbeitlos und arm dran
da ist sein bruder als inhaber eines florienden geschafts besser dran
da wird schon was dran sein 
an der gerucht ist absolut nichts dran


----------



## baufred

marujon said:


> Er ist arbeitlos und arm dran
> da ist sein Bruder als Inhaber eines florienden Geschäfts besser dran
> da wird schon was dran sein
> an dem Gerücht ist absolut nichts dran


... en estos casos tiene "dran" un aspecto figurativo muy amplio en el sentido y tambíen es muy coloquial ...

> Er ist arbeitlos und arm dran - El está en paro y le toca la pobreza
> da ist sein Bruder als Inhaber eines florienden Geschäfts besser dran - así está mucho mejor su hermano con mejores condiciones y buen rendimiento de su negocio (o tienda o algo semejante de tipo comercial)
> da wird schon was dran sein - posiblemente trae consigo (este rumor) algo verdadero
> an dem Gerücht ist absolut nichts dran - este rumor no tiene - en absoluto - ni fondo

¡Ojalá te ayude ... ! si tengo yo algunos fallos en la gramática o ortografía de mis frases ... corrígelo, por favor ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## baufred

... por leer por encima > fallo subrayado:

> da ist sein Bruder als Inhaber eines florierenden Geschäfts besser dran

Saludos  -- baufred  --


----------

